# Looking for creepy kid/baby music?



## Brandonandkayla (Aug 29, 2010)

We are adding a zombie baby nursery this year and have been looking for creepy kid/baby songs or sounds...any help?


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Check out this thread for a start:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/83677-creepy-children-voices.html

I used songs from Dark Lord's linked files, and they are freaky. 

I have a haunted nursery room, and there's nothing creepier than little kids singing normal nursery rhymes in a minor key!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are a few things that I have that you may like.

http://www.4shared.com/audio/5D_fKh30/Carolanne_style_itsybitsyspide.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/D-tB7ESQ/Childs_play_sounds.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/t8ljj4h-/Dead_kids-Haunted_voices.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/1R9BHKme/Dollroom.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/hCQc0l24/Sleep_Little_Baby.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/eEeFGt9Z/Ring_around_rosies-Echoed.html


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

theres some where Metallica but it like nusery metalilica.. its on you tube metallica lulliby, theres ac/dc lullibies and other popular bands


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a few i diddled up for baby crying & tweaked a lil for creepier effects;
http://www.4shared.com/dir/A26UDi8g/Crying_baby.html


----------



## Brandonandkayla (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! these will work nicely!


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

There is a song by "Midnight Syndicate" named "Haunted Nursery".

The beginning starts off slow and eerie and you can here faint noises of crying children in the background. The second half of the song, sounds sort-of like a lullaby with bell instruments.

Very creepy if you ask me.


----------

